# Zivan NG3 question



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Did you turn on the charger while connected to the battery pack? Just as a test, try to turn the charger on while disconnected from the battery. It should beep and flash red LED, indicating there is no battery connected. If it doesn't do that, then charger is defective and must be repaired.

Working NG3 will always start with red LED and fans will spin up, even when connected to a fully charged battery, then it would quickly sense the battery voltage and go to the next phase ( blinking red LED ) and then to yellow and then to green. If yours doesn't do this, its probably broken.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

That would be barbarous! It was the first time since I've got the charger from the original german Zivan distributor and nothing happens ...

Needless to say, that they are all on vacation until monday, so I can't get a technical support on the phone ... damn.
Happy new year ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Why did you wait so long to test the charger? I'd have tested it right away because the warranty is not from the time you first plug it in but from purchase. That kind of practice could work against you. I hope the warranty is still in effect for you. Let us know the outcome of this. 

Pete


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Yesterday I called the german Zivan distributor (Atech) by phone and talked with a support guy.
He checked my order and told me, that there is a "start/stop hardware" at my NG3.
This potential-free contact *must* be closed to run the charger (for BMS or switch feedback for example).

So I went to my garage and tried out to close this contact and in fact it runs!

Small cause, big effect. The main thing is that the charger works yet.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

That is good news! I didn't know Zivan now has BMS input, finally!

Is this feature documented in your Zivan manual? Do you mind taking a close up picture of this NC input and posting it here?

I wonder if Zivan USA offers this new feature on their NG3's.

Thanks


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

The "start/stop hardware" is an optional feature I think.
That hardware doesn't exist at all NG3.

It's the black cable with the brown/blue wires and the white plug.
I took some pictures and wrote a post to my blog for you:
http://e-vw.blogspot.com/2010/01/zivan-ng3-startstopp-hardware.html


----------

